# Living in Hong Kong



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *EH6783* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Shek Kip Mei - HK's first public housing estate


----------



## bs_lover_boy (Apr 16, 2004)

hkskyline said:


> Shek Kip Mei - HK's first public housing estate



OMG, Park n' Shop, I miss that place. And to see it intergrated into Shek Kip Mei Housing Estate looks funny.


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

Skybean said:


>



:nuts: :nuts: :nuts:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Very strange i really thought that i have posted this pic before. But it seams i haven`t.^^

Okay here is a never posted before pic from me during my HK visit


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Matrix


----------

